# Meguiars UniGrit wet & dry



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I see that you stock UniGrit but 25-sheet packs are far more than I need. Would you consider splitting the packs and selling in smaller quantities - say 4 sheets for a fiver - and "pick 'n' mix", e.g. 2 x 2500 and 2 x 3000?


----------

